# The Bug room



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

That's what we call it. When we first put up a wall divider in the basement we referred to it as the BUG room. lol That's all that was in it. Now it houses bugs, tads and froglets. We finished it last winter. 

A shot from the display area. It will get finished off this winter. I love the big table to work on.










Cricket breeding area with a charcoal canister for odour.










Fly rack










A sink and a few cupboards. The sink is still not hooked up. Soon, I hope. The walk around to the laundry sink is a pain...










The froglet rack and some storage bins.










Tad rack.










The new frog rack in the adjoining room. This should be done after the holidays. Maybe the end of January or so...There's one more section to the right I couldn't get in the pic.










Thanks for looking.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice! Where did you get those racks?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks man,

The ones in the display area?


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice, Glenn and def thought out.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I remember when you used to be normal.

John


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah the froglet rack with storage above. I need a rack for my mantis and feeders etc, and those look perfect


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

frogparty said:


> Yeah the froglet rack with storage above. I need a rack for my mantis and feeders etc, and those look perfect


looks like standard adjustable shelving to me


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Yeah the froglet rack with storage above. I need a rack for my mantis and feeders etc, and those look perfect


They're you standard 4' bakers rack from Lowes or HD.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

what kind of frogs do you keep? or from the looks of it what frogs dont you have, lol. love the room


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

I like your bug room, tho it does look to clean for the bugs. JK :thumbsup:


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Edhurl said:


> what kind of frogs do you keep? or from the looks of it what frogs dont you have, lol. love the room


Thanks,

Mostly Tincs. Some Leucs and a couple of Auratus morphs.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I remember when you used to be normal.
> 
> John


Hey John,

I've never been "Normal"


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

The funny thing is Glenn..for us this IS normal!

*EDIT.. the fly swatter on the door is a necessary piece of equipment.

John


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn, you're living the dream.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW ! you are living the dream brother  that is an awesome storage & work area


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, but not just yet guys. When the display room is done, I'll call her a day and enjoy. That's a down the road though... 

I can't wait to sit and chill with the wall of green.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great Glenn!

You have been making fast progress, must be your "little" helpers. 


-Beth


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks great, what are u keeping your fly cultures on? The egg create and what appears to be a white container


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Julio said:


> Looks great, what are u keeping your fly cultures on? The egg create and what appears to be a white container


Hi Julio,

Thanks, the fly cultures are on on egg crate and a tray I made out of chloroplast with mite powder. I am making new trays out of wood. They're starting to fall apart. I've been using them for a couple of years now.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome really like the organization; & to think I've been accused of OCD


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's a shot of a 5.5g grow out tank.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Really nice work! The room looks so clean.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

you need to come over and organize my old office into a new frog room. You are very organized and tidy. The bugs room is nicer than mine ;-)


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

BethInAK said:


> you need to come over and organize my old office into a new frog room. You are very organized and tidy. The bugs room is nicer than mine ;-)


Hi Beth,

I try my best to stay on top of it, but it does have a tendency to explode once and a while...

EDIT Love the sig!


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Glenn: How long do you keep them in the grow out tank?
Brian


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

BR5 said:


> Glenn: How long do you keep them in the grow out tank?
> Brian


Hi Brian,

Around 3 months for the most part.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

We managed to get the tanks moved from upstairs. Time to build some more!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

FTS of each one!!!!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I took these back in August. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me.../72257-recent-shots-vivs-frogs-pic-heavy.html


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

ya know what mate i think the new rack looks so good Im going to say it again,well done mate we both approve.
Great style mate,actually i thought you Canadians had the polite rep but another thanks for the help won't hurt Englands street cred will it
cheers
Stu


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

stu&shaz said:


> ya know what mate i think the new rack looks so good Im going to say it again,well done mate we both approve.
> Great style mate,actually i thought you Canadians had the polite rep but another thanks for the help won't hurt Englands street cred will it
> cheers
> Stu


Thanks again guys! I'm really glad you guys like it! You're a pleasure to chat with!! 

It feels like we won a battle! It's been almost 3 years and the first frog rack didn't turn out to good...My wife and I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. Some more tanks to build and it's chill time!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Thanks again guys! I'm really glad you guys like it! You're a pleasure to chat with!!
> 
> It feels like we won a battle! It's been almost 3 years and the first frog rack didn't turn out to good...My wife and I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. Some more tanks to build and it's chill time!


oh yeah mate your def winning,Glen i've learned a little bit about this now,the little bit is this,with those vivs sorted and those frogs grown up and breeding you won't get quite as much chillin time as you might hope for,ha but you already know this.
Its a great feeling when a rack goes in and works and to see it full of tanks ,ha and they are cool , i understand what you mean mate,these things have to take time to look like that though,i bet your both stoked,
congrats
Stu


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

This is awesome! What do you have in the big black tubs, just storage?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

JaredJ said:


> This is awesome! What do you have in the big black tubs, just storage?


Thanks Jared!

Yep, the big black bins hold a bunch of loose stuff like leaves and sphagnum. 

Cheers


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Very Very nice.

What size are those exo terras that you are using?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Steve,

Thanks and they're 24" x 24". I'm thinking about going bigger now and starting all over. lol


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

A typical week of making FF cultures. I'm running out of room...Bug room two may be coming up!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

How big is your collection that u make so manny?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmmm, I've never seen anyone use paperplates liek that for their FF cultures. Not bad. How well do they hold up?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Julio said:


> How big is your collection that u make so manny?


Hi Julio,

I sell a lot through DART FROG INC - SPLASH

A couple of buddies and I started it up about a year ago.

EDIT: To answer your question, I have about 120 adults frogs and anywhere between 100 and 300 froglets, depending on the time of year.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

pdfCrazy said:


> Hmmmm, I've never seen anyone use paperplates liek that for their FF cultures. Not bad. How well do they hold up?


They hold up well and are clean. Unwaxed 6" paper plates, so they can suck up extra moisture.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Wish I had the time to have a larger collection

None of the links seem to work for me


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Julio said:


> Wish I had the time to have a larger collection
> 
> None of the links seem to work for me


I work a lot from home, so that helps.

i don't think it will work on an ipad if that's what you're using.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ah ok, yes that's what I am using will try from the pc in a bit


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Look at the markings on this Leucs butt! 










Two female La Fumee courting with a calling male.










Thumbnail tanks curing at the bottom of the stairs. This is the entrance to the frog room.










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

That leuc looks like it has a heart on it's butt x)


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

How'd u make this backgrounds? They look very flat.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Those Le Fume look nothing like the one's I have seen, where did you get those???

Scott


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

It does look like a heart lol

@ Trey The camera didn't pick up any depth.  I'll take new pics when I plant. It's GS/silicone and coco fiber.

@ Scott Them came from Sean Stewart and were a EU import.

Cheers,


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

frogfreak said:


> I sell a lot through DART FROG INC - SPLASH



NICE job on the web site Glenn.

How far into Canada are you from the New York state border in Buffalo, NY? I'm thinking "FIELD TRIP"


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

gary1218 said:


> NICE job on the web site Glenn.
> 
> How far into Canada are you from the New York state border in Buffalo, NY? I'm thinking "FIELD TRIP"


Thanks, Gary! We're less then 1.5 hours from the border. Would love to have you over! Laura and I wanted to make it to George's meet, but it conflicted with a family event.  Next time!


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

I really like your set up, it looks a lot cleaner than mine and I have far less lol. I was wondering, what kind of production do you get from paper plates in your FF containers? I use excelsior and it would be alot less... messy using paper plates. Do you use more than one in a culture?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Kalakole said:


> Hello,
> 
> I really like your set up, it looks a lot cleaner than mine and I have far less lol. I was wondering, what kind of production do you get from paper plates in your FF containers? I use excelsior and it would be alot less... messy using paper plates. Do you use more than one in a culture?


Thank you!

I get very good production with the paper plates. How many you use, would depend on how wet your media is. I get away with one, but if experimenting with this, I would set it up so you have 1, 2 and maybe even 3 plates, to get started.

Cheers,


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I forgot to put this pic up. It's a temporary rack. These tanks will be going into the "bug room" area when the new wood racks get built. The bugs are being moved out! lol Simple breeder tanks, but I rather like them. You focus more on the frogs than the tank itself.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Woah. I can't believe I somehow missed this thread.

I, like everyone else, am thoroughly impressed with your organization. 
I didn't realize you were running such an elaborate operation. Very neat, I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Woah. I can't believe I somehow missed this thread.
> 
> I, like everyone else, am thoroughly impressed with your organization.
> I didn't realize you were running such an elaborate operation. Very neat, I'll be watching this thread.


Thank, man!


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much, I'll have to try that out once I run out of excelsior. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Kalakole said:


> Thank you so much, I'll have to try that out once I run out of excelsior. Can't wait to see more!


I had a bud shout some pics for me. I'll get them up soon.

I'd try it now before you run out, just to make sure it works well for you. I always experiment for a while before making a change to my routine. Being flyless sucks big time.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> I had a bud shout some pics for me. I'll get them up soon.
> 
> I'd try it now before you run out, just to make sure it works well for you. I always experiment for a while before making a change to my routine. Being flyless sucks big time.


Well a quick count of your culture stack gives 81 cultures. It's hard to imagine you being flyless!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Trickishleaf said:


> Well a quick count of your culture stack gives 81 cultures. It's hard to imagine you being flyless!


Lol But, if the conditions aren't right, 1 or 100, they'll all suffer or crash. 

Bin there done that and it did suck!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Some frog pics. 

LaFumee










Bicolor










Regina










Thanks for looking!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

A few more taken by a friend.

Bakhuis










Leuc










And a Powder with a couple of froglets.


----------

